# Real or fake winny



## hgmaxlife (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey everyone,
So shame on me I suppose. I ran out of bacteriostatic water and actually came across some on Ebay.  Being that it is not illegal to buy I bought it. That same day I had someone reach out to me who appeared to be a Hospira Life associate (by their email signature) anyways they stated to reference their attached spreadsheet which listed a shit ton of peptides and then had hgh. I took the bait and got right to the point asking about winny tabs and dyazide.  Was told they could provide that as well. Made an order because I figured worth a shot. Product came express mail within 2 days. Winny tabs were packed super sketch and were told tho me that they were 20mg/tab. They are round and yellow with an imprint LK on them. The dyazide pills were round with imprint APO and 25-50 beneath a score on the pill. I'm not sure what these yellow tabs are. I'm 2 weeks out from a show and well fuck I guess I was desperate but being this close and ready I am not going to take this shit cause there is no proof at all they are what they say. Fuck man. Has anyone ever heard of 20mg yellow winny tabs with imprint LK on them? Feel free to call me dumb af.. I obviously rolled the dice here. I'm just not sure if I rolled lucky 7's or shitty nothing. Hope someone has some kind of experience with this. Check them out on ebay under hospira life bacteriostatic water. Let's call these fakers out if they are in fact scammers.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 6, 2018)

I searched the color and imprint on pill identifier, but found nothing. Maybe adding the shape will help, but I don't believe whatever you have is pharma. 





hgmaxlife said:


> Hey everyone,
> So shame on me I suppose. I ran out of bacteriostatic water and actually came across some on Ebay.  Being that it is not illegal to buy I bought it. That same day I had someone reach out to me who appeared to be a Hospira Life associate (by their email signature) anyways they stated to reference their attached spreadsheet which listed a shit ton of peptides and then had hgh. I took the bait and got right to the point asking about winny tabs and dyazide.  Was told they could provide that as well. Made an order because I figured worth a shot. Product came express mail within 2 days. Winny tabs were packed super sketch and were told tho me that they were 20mg/tab. They are round and yellow with an imprint LK on them. The dyazide pills were round with imprint APO and 25-50 beneath a score on the pill. I'm not sure what these yellow tabs are. I'm 2 weeks out from a show and well fuck I guess I was desperate but being this close and ready I am not going to take this shit cause there is no proof at all they are what they say. Fuck man. Has anyone ever heard of 20mg yellow winny tabs with imprint LK on them? Feel free to call me dumb af.. I obviously rolled the dice here. I'm just not sure if I rolled lucky 7's or shitty nothing. Hope someone has some kind of experience with this. Check them out on ebay under hospira life bacteriostatic water. Let's call these fakers out if they are in fact scammers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## hgmaxlife (Sep 7, 2018)

Front and back
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------

